# Cad



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm getting tired of hand drawing all my restroom floor plans. Can anyone recommend a good program. 

It needs to be VERY simple. If you saw how quick I can summons up a blue screen you woud know why.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Auto Cad, expensive but worth it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Autocad MEP (mechanical, electrical, and plumbing) ? 

There are quite a few different versions.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

You'll have to research that on your own, I have the full blown version, but I don't use it for anything related to plumbing.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll find somewhere I can play with it. Thanks for the help. 

BTW you should look at bending tube for rock crawlers too. Lots of money to be made. I think they're bout as spensive as race cars.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I'll find somewhere I can play with it. Thanks for the help.
> 
> BTW you should look at bending tube for rock crawlers too. Lots of money to be made. I think they're bout as spensive as race cars.


Often times many of these software companies will do online demonstrations for you and walk you through the ins and outs of a particular software. They may also offer free online courses. Learn all the tricks you can those shortcuts really save time. Might be worth looking at a couple different programs.


----------



## tamor67 (Dec 13, 2008)

Here's a link to Autodesk. There is a trial application you can download on there website: http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=123112&id=2704278


----------

